# Oxygen Sensor Replacement Xtrail T31



## T31_Xtrail_2.0D_4X4 (Jul 30, 2019)

My engine light is on and the diagnostic shows 02 Sensor Circuit Range/Performance (Bank 1 Sensor 1).
The dealer told me that the sensor needs to be replaced as the sensor cables seem to be damaged. However their quote is ridiculously high so I thought about looking into it myself. I have done repairs in the past and I can easily tackle easy-medium repairs.

I was told that its pretty easy to change the sensor (can be done from above) but I have been unable to find proper instructions.
Has anyone done that before? Any instructions/guidelines/hints?

Many thanks
Andreas


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

They can be tough to get out, though disconnecting the connector was the hardest part when I changed mine on my T30. It can be of help and simplify the job if you get a proper O2 sensor socket. Basically, you are removing one bolt ( the sensor) and its electrical connector. For sure something you should be able to do yourself. If ordering the sensor make sure you order the right one for your application and you are best off to stick with either a Nissan part or buy NTK one.
Out of curiosity what did the dealer quote you for the part and how much time were they seeking to charge for?


----------

